# something in gaseous form - how does one hurt it?



## evilbob (May 23, 2007)

I don't understand how an attack is resolved against a _gaseous form_.  The spell description includes all kinds of references to AC, not being subject to crits, and DR, but can you just outright attack a cloud of gas with a sword and do damage to it?  This isn't really spelled out, and it doesn't make much sense either way (either you hit nothing with something, or a 3rd level spell makes you invulnerable - neither are good choices).  Also, do force effects hurt one?  Is a cloud a valid target for a _magic missle_?  And if all these things do affect it, why does a vampire turning into one when trying to escape make any difference?  If they're already at zero HP, can't you just fire off your _magic missle_ or whatever and destroy it, or does that not work for some reason?


----------



## lukelightning (May 23, 2007)

Yes, you can just attack a gaseous creature and do damage. The only protection is the DR 10/magic, which to me seems weird. I would think that it would be something more akin to incorporeality, but that's not the case.  All it takes is a +1 club or a high damage roll to hurt you. In the case of vampires, it's actually easier to hurt them in cloud form than in regular form!

Magic missile works fine against gaseous form, but that's not due to them being a force effect: _Scorching ray_ or _enervation_ or just about any other spell would work as well.

As for the "attacking 0hp gaseous vampire" scenario, this is taken care of in the vampire description: "Any additional damage dealt to a vampire forced into gaseous form has no effect."


----------



## marune (May 23, 2007)

Gaseous form / Wind walk becomes really interesting when combined with Invisibility.


----------



## hong (May 23, 2007)

skeptic said:
			
		

> Gaseous form / Wind walk becomes really interesting when combined with Invisibility.



 And silence! Then you'll be silent, invisible AND deadly.


----------



## Matafuego (May 23, 2007)

Deadly?
You can't attack while in Gaseous Form... Can you?


----------



## lukelightning (May 23, 2007)

Matafuego said:
			
		

> Deadly?
> You can't attack while in Gaseous Form... Can you?




With stilled silent spells.


----------



## Corsair (May 23, 2007)

or psionics.


----------



## evilbob (May 23, 2007)

So the spell basically makes you completely vulnerable and easy to kill, unless you're a vampire, because the rules for vampires are different.  Great.


----------



## hong (May 23, 2007)

It's basically for sneaking around and getting past barriers, not fighting.


----------



## evilbob (May 23, 2007)

Fair enough.  I guess the vampire implementation just makes it seem as though it could be useful for escape, but really it's just not.  Good to know, though.


----------



## Mistwell (May 23, 2007)

It's hard to kill a vampire already in gaseous form and at 0 hp.  We did it by sealing one in a stone-shape spell to prevent it from getting back to it's coffin.  There are other ways, but it certainly is a challenge.


----------



## tylermalan (May 23, 2007)

hong said:
			
		

> It's basically for sneaking around and getting past barriers, not fighting.




Or if you want to be silent, yet still deadly.


----------



## lukelightning (May 23, 2007)

Mistwell said:
			
		

> It's hard to kill a vampire already in gaseous form and at 0 hp.  We did it by sealing one in a stone-shape spell to prevent it from getting back to it's coffin.  There are other ways, but it certainly is a challenge.




_Windwall_ could work, or _Otiluke's Resilient Sphere_.  Heck, trap the vampire in a telekinetic sphere then bring it outside into the sun.

Back in first edition _gaseous form_ wouldn't work on your equipment. Instead of being a useful dungeon exploration tool, potions of gaseous form became our favorite "poisons." The DM stuck us with some annoying DMPC..we got him to drink the potion and *poof* he turns gaseous and all his items fell to the ground. Loot!


----------



## marune (May 23, 2007)

Corsair said:
			
		

> or psionics.




Yeah, I learned it the hard way in my last campaign :

Try to get rif of a Invisible, Silent, Wind walked psionic !

(Well it ended when the undead beholder was released)


----------

